

15 Incredibly Stupid Ways People Made Their Millions - denzil_correa
http://www.mathfinance.cn/15-stupid-ways-people-made-their-millions/

======
Dylanlacey
This seems to be a wee bit of "ideas which I didn't think of and don't appeal
to me, which I'm bitter are successful."

Or, to put it another way, people busy making don't have time for complaining.

------
greenyoda
Some of these businesses are definitely not stupid; they provide extremely
useful services:

\- Bio-hazard cleanup (#14) -- most people would gladly pay someone else to
clean up a murder scene rather than doing it themselves.

\- Public toilet finder (#2) -- not as glamorous as foursquare, but probably
one of the most useful location-based services ever offered on a cell phone.

